# Show as Guest but am member



## ausman (Mar 25, 2007)

Change since the new login to member area.

Seems I can not correct it myself.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 25, 2007)

You have the wrong code entered in your profile.

See this updated help page: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## ausman (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks, i did follow that previously but still have the problem.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 25, 2007)

basham said:


> Thanks, i did follow that previously but still have the problem.


And you still have your new personal TUG members-area password entered in your bbs profile instead of the BBS Member Code.  Quote from that page (it may have been revised since you looked at it last):





> The BBS Member Code is shown to you in the "My TUG" box when you log into the *Members Only* sections. This is NOT the same thing as the password you use to log in there.  See *this thread* if you need help gaining access to the Members Only sections.


----------

